# Blindfolded slide puzzle solving



## sumedhghaisas (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys,
I read somewhere, on some thread, a guy was asking if you can solve a slidepuzzle blindfolded??. Surey can. But there was not a definite answer so here it is. http://blind8puzzle.appspot.com. Blind'8 puzzle is just slide puzzle blindfolded(right now i only have 8 puzzle and 15 puzzle.) For algorithms I have 2 videos on youtube. Visit the link provided to find out more. For algorithms I have two videos on youtube. 

Blind'8 - beginner's method
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3BnqTrYXwo

Blind'8 - with commutators and conjugates
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw3YvL5vYUI

BLD slide puzzle is as fun as BLD Rubik's cube. Do post whatever u feel about the site or videos,algos and bugs.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 7, 2013)

Yay, I'm the only one at 8puzzle, and my time got submitted twice for some reason...


----------



## Ollie (Dec 7, 2013)

cool, got a success on 3x3x3 and 4x4x4. Thanks for this!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 7, 2013)

You seem to be against speedBLD, any particular reason why? It seems appropriate to say that when it comes to 2BLD the popular opinion seems to be that speedBLD is fine.


----------



## sumedhghaisas (Dec 8, 2013)

ohh must have been some problem with data entries... Will fix that as soon as I can... as far as timing is correct nice job...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2013)

I got a 9.1 second 8puzzle solve... no real method although I will need a method for 15puzzle.

Dashie made a sim with BLD too - he has been trying to speedBLD 15puzzle but no success yet.

EDIT: 6.0


----------



## sumedhghaisas (Dec 8, 2013)

6 seconds.. wow man,, thats really really fast... right now the leader is rainbow dash he made it in 3.4 seconds?? is it even possible??? or do I have a major bug in shuffle or something??


----------



## sumedhghaisas (Dec 8, 2013)

I am not against speedBLD or something... neither very big fan of it... I love algorithms which minimizes memory.. right now the only method I know which takes very less memory and can be considered fast is by commutators... If someone has a better method or techniques please do post...


----------



## CHJ (Dec 8, 2013)

okso ok, i solved a 15puzzle BLD about 7-8 months ago


----------



## sumedhghaisas (Dec 8, 2013)

CHJ said:


> okso ok, i solved a 15puzzle BLD about 7-8 months ago


which method did you use??


----------



## KongShou (Dec 8, 2013)

sumedhghaisas said:


> 6 seconds.. wow man,, thats really really fast... right now the leader is rainbow dash he made it in 3.4 seconds?? is it even possible??? or do I have a major bug in shuffle or something??



its ben, tis possible


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2013)

sumedhghaisas said:


> 6 seconds.. wow man,, thats really really fast... right now the leader is rainbow dash he made it in 3.4 seconds?? is it even possible??? or do I have a major bug in shuffle or something??


No, 8 puzzle is just very easy. There are only ~180k positions, so you can just memorize it quickly and then speedBLD it. On the 15 puzzle and larger, there are too many pieces to memorize the whole thing at a glance.


----------



## sumedhghaisas (Dec 10, 2013)

15 puzzle blindfold with 4 mins..... only one on the list


----------



## sumedhghaisas (Dec 10, 2013)

Improved to 3 min...  There is a faster method... Using conjugates and basic 3 cycles... performing basic 3 cycles in slide puzzle is fast as it takes on 4 pieces... still sometimes we need to use commutators... need practice to master I guess... and I am very bad in memorization so lot of scope to improve the timing...


----------

